# HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design - 9/10 from COMPUTER MUSIC MAGA



## Daniel James (May 9, 2014)

Hey all,

I am super excited to announce HybridTwo is on the brink of releasing the follow up to our critically acclaimed Project ALPHA library entitled 'Project BRAVO' Here are all the details,



Project BRAVO: Musical Cinematic Sound Design.

Available Now: http://sites.fastspring.com/hybridtwo/p ... ojectbravo
Price $199 (excl. VAT) 
Project ALPHA + Project BRAVO Bundle RRP: $299
http://www.HybridTwo.com

We recently recieved a 9/10 from Computer Music Magazine!






– Successor to the critically acclaimed Project Alpha
– Over 2 Gigabytes of all new Hybrid Musical Sound Design
– Over 200 Kontakt Patches (Requires Full Version Of Kontakt 5.3.1+)
– Brand new user interface for even more control.
- Created By renowned sound designers Daniel James and Aaron Frensley
– Open Wave File Format allowing for easy drag and drop into your projects

Project BRAVO is an intuitive and powerful hybrid musical sound design sample library aimed primarily at Film, Tv, Video Game and media composers.
The library has been designed to effortlessly layer in with your workflow, allowing you to load in a few patches or drag in the open wave files to give your tracks that modern hybrid sound.
Based around a custom Native Instruments Kontakt 5 script, Project BRAVO allows for quick and easy customization of any of the libraries patches.
Project BRAVO is the follow up to the critically acclaimed Project Alpha, the Musical Cinematic Sound Design library from developer Hybrid Two. Like it’s predecessor, Project BRAVO features an intuitive and highly flexible custom-scripted User Interface, including custom step sequencers and a new Dual Control LFO sequencer, allowing users go beyond the presets and sculpt their own sounds.






With all these powerful customization tools you truly have the ability to customize patches beyond recognition and keep the samples sounding unique and fresh for much longer.
The Category of sounds featured in the library is as follows:
Impacts
Booms
Whooshbangs
Risers
Downers
Signature Sounds
Drones
Reverse FX
Tempo Sync’d Rhythms
Synth ARPS
Synth Pads
Synth Bass


Requirements:
Full Version of NI Kontakt 5.3.1 (Project BRAVO will not work in the free Kontakt Player)
2.5GB Hard Drive Space
Internet Connection For Product Download
PC/Mac with at least 2.0Ghz processor
2gb+ RAM

Only Available for Direct Download

It Begins (Dressed)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F148355419&secret_url=false[/flash] 

It Begins (Naked)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F149184513&secret_url=false[/flash] 

The Bravo Complex (100% Bravo)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F151741458&secret_url=false[/flash] 


*In depth Overview*


*Video Manual*


*Release Information*


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 9, 2014)

Whoo hoo! Bring on the walkthrough!


----------



## MA-Simon (May 9, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

Very sexy UI!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (May 9, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 09 said:


> Whoo hoo! Bring on the walkthrough!



+1


----------



## RasmusFors (May 9, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

Sounds great, and it visually reminds me of Fallout which is a very good thing!


----------



## pkm (May 9, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

Sounds great! Looking forward to Project Foxtrot in a few years!


----------



## lucky909091 (May 9, 2014)

I like your software and your video tutorials very much, Daniel.
Keep on producing such useful software.


----------



## Daniel James (May 10, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 09 said:


> Whoo hoo! Bring on the walkthrough!



Haha you know it Guy, I was just waiting until everything was done and dusted first, getting servers set up ready for downloads and checking everything works takes its sweet time. 

-DJ


----------



## Zelorkq (May 11, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

Woohoo can't wait!
Congratulations are in order!

Any news on the winner of your Project Alpha competition?
And will there be a discount for early Project Alpha adopters?


----------



## Daniel James (May 11, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*



Zelorkq @ Sun May 11 said:


> Woohoo can't wait!
> Congratulations are in order!
> 
> Any news on the winner of your Project Alpha competition?
> And will there be a discount for early Project Alpha adopters?



The winner of the Alpha competition will be announced next week 

We will be running a promotional discount for the first week of release available to all.

-DJ


----------



## playz123 (May 11, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

Great news Daniel, Looking forward to hearing and seeing more soon.


----------



## Ztarr (May 11, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

Congrats DJ. Good shit my man  o-[][]-o


----------



## gaz (May 11, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

I looked forward to seeing the walk through! The release date is a few days before my birthday so this would make a nice present ofr myself! :wink: 

-Gari


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 12, 2014)

Looking and sounding great Daniel!


----------



## Daniel James (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

A few people messaged me about it so here is the 100% Project BRAVO version of the 'It Begins' demo. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F149184513&secret_url=false[/flash] 

With Project BRAVO we are trying to push past what was accomplished Project ALPHA and create a complete hybrid tool kit for composers so that they can not only augment their current cues, but create unique pieces of music from scratch. 

Don't worry though we still have a wide selection of prebaked sounds such as the risers, whooshbangs, rhythms etc however we are building on top of what came before instead of just doing the same over and over again, with a UI that really gives you true flexibility of the sounds we provide as well as the ability to import and manipulate your own sound sources using our extremely powerful UI 

-DJ


----------



## emid (May 12, 2014)

Congrats Daniel. Looking forward.


----------



## milesito (May 12, 2014)

Can't wait to get my hands on it! Release the Bravo!


----------



## Daniel James (May 13, 2014)

Just wanted to update here that we have announced the winner of the Project Alpha competition over on our facebook page! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hybrid-Two/102604938726

-DJ


----------



## jcs88 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

Hey Daniel,
In a TLDRed version, whats the main differences between the content on Bravo vs Alpha?


Cheers!


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*

Looks interesting. Also looking forward to the walkthrough.


----------



## Daniel James (May 14, 2014)

Hey all!

The overview video is now live here:


----------



## Consona (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*

2:04:03


----------



## Daniel James (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*



jcs88 @ Wed May 14 said:


> Hey Daniel,
> In a TLDRed version, whats the main differences between the content on Bravo vs Alpha?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



More variation on what came before as well as a synthlike ability to manipulate patches and create your own from scratch....or even import your own samples and manupulate them using the provided tools.

was that tldr enough?

real tldr: More stuff, more control.

-DJ


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*

Aceness _-)


----------



## blougui (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*

2h00 :shock: 
Daniel, I won't go thru it, you're way too talkative - for lack of a better word 
A short edit, somewhere, anyone ? :wink: 
- Erik

Edit : "*Cough* Even my throat is tired to hear my voice". That's a great line !!!

Sounds really cool, Daniel. A huge work for a team of 2. Many editing options. sometimes looks like heavy CPU - could see Kontakt gauge way high. Real real cool.


----------



## dinerdog (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*

That is a *ridiculously* funky demo track. _-)


----------



## dryano (May 14, 2014)

So after that 2 hours overview, I am excited for the In-Depth Videos


----------



## Click Sky Fade (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*

Sounds Awesome.

I don't wish to come across as critical however is it possible to add the feature to save patterns (as nka's) or at least copy and paste? I'm not sure of the capabilities of the clipboard from within Kontakt.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*

no offense and I like Project Alpha quite a bit, but a 10 minute presentation hitting the main points of the library will probably garner more sales.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:


> no offense and I like Project Alpha quite a bit, but a 10 minute presentation hitting the main points of the library will probably garner more sales.



I love Dan and his videos in all their glory - and I'll be getting Bravo for sure - but I think there's a good case for separate 10 minute whizz through introduction to show what's essentially in the library, then referencing the director's cut for the nitty gritty


----------



## TimJohnson (May 14, 2014)

I just finished writing my first track with Project Bravo. Just a 30 second game loop. Unfortunately I cannot post it as the game isn't out...
What I will say is this:

OH MY GOD THIS THING IS AWESOMEEEEEEEEE!

Buy it.


----------



## Daniel James (May 14, 2014)

Really happy to announce that Project BRAVO has been released!!

There is an introductory price of $179 (excl. VAT) until 22nd Of May 2014

Available Now: http://sites.fastspring.com/hybridtwo/p ... ojectbravo


----------



## Daniel James (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:


> no offense and I like Project Alpha quite a bit, but a 10 minute presentation hitting the main points of the library will probably garner more sales.



Yup totally get you, thats why I did the long indepth look at the library and its sounds with the overview and did a seperate Video Manual button which covers all the new features 

-DJ


----------



## Click Sky Fade (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

*cough* save, copy/paste feature?


----------



## Daniel James (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



Click Sky Fade @ Wed May 14 said:


> *cough* save, copy/paste feature?



Actually a great idea, we will try to get a save able preset system into the first update 

-DJ


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



Daniel James @ Wed May 14 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > no offense and I like Project Alpha quite a bit, but a 10 minute presentation hitting the main points of the library will probably garner more sales.
> ...



and I saw that but it was more of an instructional video also. I want to know how many booms, how many risers, what synth types and how many etc are in the lib.


----------



## Daniel James (May 14, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:
> ...



Yeah I see where you are coming from. I get my fibre broadband internet installed next week which should make uploading much easier, I will put together something a bit more focused for you 

-DJ


----------



## Martin K (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Congrats on the release, Daniel!

Can't wait to play around with it 

best,
Martin


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



Daniel James @ Thu May 15 said:


> I get my fibre broadband internet installed next week which should make uploading much easier, I will put together something a bit more focused for you



And the REALLY good news is that 10 mins uploads 12x faster than 120 mins!  

Fun idea - have a countdown timer set to 10 minutes and come what may stop there


----------



## jcs88 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design*



Daniel James @ Wed May 14 said:


> jcs88 @ Wed May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Daniel,
> ...



Perfect - cheers! Congrats to you both on the release.


----------



## DynamicK (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:


> no offense and I like Project Alpha quite a bit, but a 10 minute presentation hitting the main points of the library will probably garner more sales.


 +1


----------



## Ed (May 15, 2014)

Half time/double time knob? :D


----------



## AC986 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Jesus Daniel!

Do you think you could add an intermission in your videos so that the woman selling peanuts, popcorn, albatross and ice cream gets a chance?


----------



## Click Sky Fade (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Just a note to anyone thinking of purchasing this, be aware that if you're purchasing from http://www.timespace.com they do not release the product until tomorrow. I had a discount code and thought I'd save myself a few £'s and now I have to wait until tomorrow. Grrr. Anyhow looking forward to it.

In regard to the length of the video, I found it somewhat short compared to Peter Jackson's efforts however I could not keep up with the story (who has got the ring now?). Seriously though I found the video to be very helpful as Daniel shares his enthusiasm for his product. In all honesty I did sit there and watch 1hr and 40 mins of it and then just skipped to random parts for the remainder. Also there was a sound that he pulled up towards the end that biased my decision making alone, had he made only a 10 minute or so video he may not have shared this sound with us and I would've waited for 8DIO's Hybrid Tools 3 release to compare them both. As it stands now, I have this (well i will do tomorrow) and may well end up buying HT3 too...


----------



## rpaillot (May 15, 2014)

What I like in these project bravo videos is it seems its oriented film as well as TV with heavy and also softer "hybrid sounds" while HB3 seems to focus on this deep, distorted and heavy hybrid sound which's not usable in many situations except if you're scoring the last Transformers movie


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 15, 2014)

Already used this on a few tracks. Way to go buddy!


----------



## Maestro77 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

I have to agree with a few others regarding the length of the walk-through videos. Not many folks have the time for a 2-hour movie. I want to see features, hear some sounds and make a purchase decision. Since the movie is so freaking long, I unfortunately just can't watch and therefore won't buy. I sometimes try skipping through these videos to find parts where I hear the sounds but it's difficult! Daniel, can you put together a quick, bullet-point sales pitch video that just shows us the GUI, a few cool features and maybe 10-20 of your favorite patches? If that already exists please let me know. I honestly think that would help quite a bit with sales. My finger's on the trigger...


----------



## organix (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Daniel, nice job on this new library. Looks very interesting. Maybe bad timing for the release because of 8Dio's HT3. 

I saw that you made a special price on bundle of Alpha and Bravo. Do you plan any special offer for owners of Alpha too?

Regarding the length of your video. For your own products you have to think more as a salesman and not as a reviewer. 
Maybe produce different videos that covers one special aspect and feature of the library, like Heavyocity has it done with AEON. 

regards
Markus


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



Maestro77 @ Thu May 15 said:


> I have to agree with a few others regarding the length of the walk-through videos. Not many folks have the time for a 2-hour movie. I want to see features, hear some sounds and make a purchase decision. Since the movie is so freaking long, I unfortunately just can't watch and therefore won't buy. I sometimes try skipping through these videos to find parts where I hear the sounds but it's difficult! Daniel, can you put together a quick, bullet-point sales pitch video that just shows us the GUI, a few cool features and maybe 10-20 of your favorite patches? If that already exists please let me know. I honestly think that would help quite a bit with sales. My finger's on the trigger...



+1


----------



## milesito (May 15, 2014)

I watched the video in segments and appreciate the comprehensive overview. I think people will really appreciate it over time...

In the mean time, perhaps adding comments in the bottom (like a table of contents) - stating @ certain minutes/times in the video a certain subject is reviewed. That way folks can fast forward to the section of the video that is most relevant to their sample library needs...

Very COOL product, Daniel!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

The 2hr marathon is great - I was listening to it in the background mostly today whilst choring. And it's absolutely in DJ's style, so it shouldn't go anywhere. All I think is needed, as many have said, is an ADDITIONAL 10 minute overview (like DJ said he'll do, by the way) structured quite differently - the longform videos are based around songs than breaking the product down in use. IMO what people who are first looking at a product want is a broad sweep of the structure of the library, what the categories are, some example patches to hear the goodies and a very brief look at the UI. In 600 seconds or less.

Then if they want more or have bought it and want to get right under the hood, then that's what the 2hr version is for, and the manual video is useful to just go straight to a section you need to know more about. The more videos the merrier.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

OK, since my last post I found and watched the 37-minute video manual (link in the OP). This thing is a really great synth, not just a collection of cool presets. As I was watching I began to think "man, it'd be cool if I could import my own samples so I could use all these great features to create my own sounds..." And then at the end of the video, Daniel explains how to do just that! Really lifts all limitations for Bravo's usefulness. I also have to say how impressed I am with the organization of the UI. There are a lot of controls packed in there and somehow Danial and Ryo found a way to fit them all into one screen while keeping it intuitive. Great work, I'm your huckleberry!


----------



## Daniel James (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



Rob Elliott @ Thu May 15 said:


> Maestro77 @ Thu May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with a few others regarding the length of the walk-through videos. Not many folks have the time for a 2-hour movie. I want to see features, hear some sounds and make a purchase decision. Since the movie is so freaking long, I unfortunately just can't watch and therefore won't buy. I sometimes try skipping through these videos to find parts where I hear the sounds but it's difficult! Daniel, can you put together a quick, bullet-point sales pitch video that just shows us the GUI, a few cool features and maybe 10-20 of your favorite patches? If that already exists please let me know. I honestly think that would help quite a bit with sales. My finger's on the trigger...
> ...



Haha ok I hear you, I just put together a quick look video which briefly covers the new features and shows examples for every library category in the library one after the other. Its a bit shorter at 20 minutes but its around 80% library sounds 20% talking.

I'll have that uploaded in a short while 

-DJ


----------



## R.Cato (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



Daniel James @ Thu May 15 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Maestro77 @ Thu May 15 said:
> ...




Thanks a lot. Should be really useful to make a decicion.


----------



## The Darris (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Daniel, 

Congrats on this library. Are you planning on updating Proj. Alpha with some of the features of Bravo, (mainly the drag midi?). Also, any plans from Hybrid Two in offering an educational discount? If not, no big deal.

This is, IMHO, the best sounding and functioning library of this niche on the market. I am going to pick this up when I have the spare change so until then, I look forward to hearing more demos and seeing other use this library. Great work and again, Congrats on your SECOND! release.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Maestro77 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



Daniel James @ Thu May 15 said:


> Haha ok I hear you, I just put together a quick look video which briefly covers the new features and shows examples for every library category in the library one after the other. Its a bit shorter at 20 minutes but its around 80% library sounds 20% talking.
> 
> I'll have that uploaded in a short while
> 
> -DJ



Awesome! Now I'll take a 25% discount in exchange for the sudden boost in sales you're about to experience. Developers take note: we talk > Daniel listens > Daniel gets sales!


----------



## Daniel James (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



organix @ Thu May 15 said:


> Daniel, nice job on this new library. Looks very interesting. Maybe bad timing for the release because of 8Dio's HT3.
> 
> I saw that you made a special price on bundle of Alpha and Bravo. Do you plan any special offer for owners of Alpha too?
> 
> ...



Haha well unfortunately we were not aware of HT3 existence until it was announced the day after ours....then we were not aware of its release date until it released the day after ours  Its ok though I think there is room in the market for both and it seems as though we have taken our ideas in different directions. The focus of Proect BRAVO is customization and ease of use, the sounds are simple enough to just work in any type of track from soft to epic while at the same time interesting enough to stand on their own legs...then of course we have all the customization options like our instant rhythm generator called the Dual Filter which turns any of the sounds (or your own imported ones) into an awesomely creative rhythm...then of course you can turn any single hit like an impact or a boom into a brand new Rhythm using the step sequencer and midi drag functions. We want people to have the Hybrid sound but also have the ability to maintain creative input on the sounds 

Also to everyone else the quick look is uploading (blast this crap internet connection) I will post when its live.

-DJ


----------



## NYC Composer (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:
> ...



'Zactly. As a PA owner, the thing for me is "how exactly does this expand my content for the money" rather than the "look at the cool new ways you can mess with stuff."


----------



## Daniel James (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



NYC Composer @ Thu May 15 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel James @ Wed May 14 said:
> ...



Yeah I hear you, I think the Quick Look will help a bit there as I talk about each of the sections one after another. Also its worth noting that the "look at the cool ways to mess with stuff" is one of the main focuses! I mean alot of libraries in this genere focus on just sample playback, ours is about creation and manipulation. So one sound source can easily be tons of different patches...the impacts can become rhythms...the rhythms can become drones etc. We have expanded on what people liked in Alpha, ie including new updated downers risers booms whooshbangs etc but used those sound sources to create over 300 patches. And those are just the ones we made, when you see the quick look vid you will see how you can create a new creative, original one, in literally seconds.

-DJ


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Danny boy, I have to say this looks absolutely terrific. 

As a sound designer, the sound mangling options for my own samples is the killer thing here. Much though I always dig your sounds, I can see myself being able to use the Project Bravo engine for years to create weird new samples an sequences.

I really recommend people watch the last fifteen minutes of the main video and watch what Dan does with a sample of his own voice - if that doesn't sell it to you, you're not human.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- OVERVIEW VIDEO Posted*



Daniel James @ Thu May 15 said:


> NYC Composer @ Thu May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Sharmat @ Wed May 14 said:
> ...



Hi Dan-I get that, but it's horses for courses, innit? As a composer who pumps out a ridiculous volume of music, I'm much more interested in instant gratification/ease of operation/ability to throw right into a piece/immediate inspiration than I am in futzing with things, so the expanded content is more important to me than the ability to create new sounds. Cheers, and good luck with sales!


----------



## Daniel James (May 15, 2014)

Here is the requested 'Quick Look' video!



-DJ


----------



## fbuerger (May 15, 2014)

Daniel,

one question: How will the imported wave file stored?

So, if we import a file, will it automatically saved in the samples-folder with the same name of the original filename?


For the complete rest, this is soooooo cool. This is a must have. 

Frank


----------



## Daniel James (May 15, 2014)

fbuerger @ Thu May 15 said:


> Daniel,
> 
> one question: How will the imported wave file stored?
> 
> ...



When you click file/save in Kontakt you have the option to save the patch along with the sample, or you can make your own sample folder in your finder window, drag your samples in then save the patch...it will then always look for where the sample was when you saved it (so if you move the sample you can find it then save the patch again to save where it looks for said sample.)

Glad you are liking it Frank! 

-DJ


----------



## Maestro77 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Bundle bought. Thanks for the quick tour video Daniel!


----------



## milesito (May 15, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

thanks...just picked it up as well ...


----------



## Daniel James (May 16, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



Maestro77 @ Thu May 15 said:


> Bundle bought. Thanks for the quick tour video Daniel!



I'm glad that cleared it up a bit better for you mate. I guess the shorter ones are good to get in have a listen and make your mind up where as the longer one is more for when you want to learn some tricks and what not.

-DJ


----------



## AC986 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

I like this library. Should I get asked to do something that involves this type of sound, this one is at the top of the list.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 16, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



Daniel James @ Fri May 16 said:


> Maestro77 @ Thu May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Bundle bought. Thanks for the quick tour video Daniel!
> ...



I watched all 3 vids and I got the most out of the 35 min Video Manual , which is a great idea by the way to ease a customer into the immediate use of the product. It was condensed enough with the details , info and sounds . I understand the need for longer videos which are great for learning detailed specifics , especially to beginners out there on the You Tube channel. 

Project Bravo looks great and sounds tough. Will be picking up soon as I have been waiting for it's release as one of my buys this year. Really looking forward to trying this out on basslines . Congrats on the release , Daniel and Aaron!

Lastly, Is there a way to load Project Alpha's library patches in Project Bravo the way Spectrasonic's Trillian patches load into Omnisphere? (aside from the obvious loading of Alpha's wav files into Bravo) Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## geronimo (May 17, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



paulmatthew @ Sat 17 May said:


> Lastly, Is there a way to load Project Alpha's library patches in Project Bravo the way Spectrasonic's Trillian patches load into Omnisphere? (aside from the obvious loading of Alpha's wav files into Bravo) Just thought I'd ask.


 Kontakt script and samples are not the same so I think it's compromised .


----------



## Daniel James (May 17, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



paulmatthew @ Fri May 16 said:


> Daniel James @ Fri May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Maestro77 @ Thu May 15 said:
> ...



As mentioned there is currently no way to just port them over. Which patches are particularly interested in having in the BRAVO UI? I will see if there is anything we can do.


----------



## stixman (May 17, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

I bought Alpha and if there is loyalty discount I may well buy Bravo ?


----------



## Daniel James (May 17, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



stixman @ Sat May 17 said:


> I bought Alpha and if there is loyalty discount I may well buy Bravo ?



Unfortunately not, there is however an introductory price running for everyone!

-DJ


----------



## stixman (May 17, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Oh well, i am aware of the general discount but i kind of thought loyalty would have been rewarded never mind might pick it up in a sale some time in future! thanks for replying.
btw love your walk throughs!



Daniel James @ Sat May 17 said:


> stixman @ Sat May 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Alpha and if there is loyalty discount I may well buy Bravo ?
> ...


----------



## Daniel James (May 17, 2014)

While there is no extra discount for Alpha users we are looking at some incentives in the future that makes owning both worth your while. Although not quite ready to announce anything yet 

-DJ


----------



## stixman (May 17, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

It's a really cool Library Daniel hoping to pick it up real soon!
Best


----------



## paulmatthew (May 17, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



> As mentioned there is currently no way to just port them over. Which patches are particularly interested in having in the BRAVO UI? I will see if there is anything we can do.



I appreciate the effort , Daniel, though it was more or less just a general question. I thought it would be interesting to have access to the new features of Bravo with Alpha patches as well , like the midi drag and drop ( killer!!!) , the Dual control and the ability to create different patterns in one instance. I will try importing the wav files I want to use into Bravo and give it a go once I pick it up. Thanks again and best of luck with the release.

Downloading now....


----------



## jge345 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Spectacular works as always Daniel! Love this


----------



## Daniel James (May 19, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*



paulmatthew @ Sat May 17 said:


> > As mentioned there is currently no way to just port them over. Which patches are particularly interested in having in the BRAVO UI? I will see if there is anything we can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said we are definitely looking into doing something about this, If you have both Alpha and Bravo there will be a special update for you in the near future 

-DJ


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 19, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

At an airport and finally had a chance to listen to the 20 minute demo...thanks for doing that!


I'll purchase upon my return from my trip.


----------



## Daniel James (May 19, 2014)

You are more than welcome Craig, I am glad it was useful! I will be doing a few more videos for people to show how to import their own samples a bit better. I have had some awesome feedback from people trying things with their own samples!

-DJ


----------



## benmrx (May 21, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Wow, so after watching the extended walkthough, I have to say this library covers waaaay more ground than I first thought. I was stoked to see all the smaller drums and ticky-tack type sounds. I know the main notion behind the library is hybrid/synthy/edgy stuff, but I could see quite a few patches here getting used for more commercial/advert _jobs_ with some bouncy pianos and guitars. At one point in the video you said that you didn't want to go 'epic all the time' for this release, and I really think that was a smart choice. 

Also, what I'm loving is all the ways to create rhythm and motion. You have the LFO's, the Dual Control, The Gater and the Step Sequencer. And it's _all_ somehow on the main page. No tabs to jump though, etc. It's extremely well laid out!! 

Serious options here!! I could definitely see myself dropping in my own samples to make use of this GUI. I know you've already expained it a bit, but I would love to see a dedicated tutorial on importing your own sounds. Maybe split into sections for working with tuned, untuned and looped/BPM sync'd samples.


----------



## dinerdog (May 21, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

+1

Listened to all the walkthroughs and this is sounding to me like a real "modern Swiss Army Knife" of sounds. To make such vast changes with such little tweaks is great. Less "name that patch" methinks. This makes me interested in programming again because it sounds so versatile.

I could see finding something from this to use on every track I write.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Hi Daniel,

Have just a quick question on your Project Bravo since I do not currently have any of your products at this time.

I watched part of your video demo and noticed you had quite a few Bravo patches loaded and playing. May I ask, how is the system loading with that many Bravo patches loaded into Kontakt and playing?

I assume it is pretty good, but just thought I would ask.

Will watch the rest of the demo video this weekend.

take care,

DT


----------



## Daniel James (May 21, 2014)

Hey my fibre internet gets installed tomorrow morning and aslong as the speeds are stable I should easily be able to create some extra videos for you showing how to import!

@ddathyr1: Alot of our patches either prebaked or use the UI to achieve its sound so the RAM footprint is EXTREMELY low, some patches only using a few kilobytes. As with any FX the more you have on at once the more CPU you will use however we have chosen the Kontakt FX with the lowest CPU requirements needed. My machine is a 2.8ghz 2xQuad Core machine and it was handling all those patches fine.

-DJ


----------



## blougui (May 22, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

Any demos or short track anyone ?


----------



## JC_ (May 22, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

That demo "It Begins" is so badass when the beat kicks in! It's honestly ridiculous how good the programming sounds.

Watching the overview now.


----------



## skitzmurd (May 23, 2014)

Been watching the overview. The drag midi to sequencer feature is awesome indeed!!


----------



## korgscrew (May 26, 2014)

Purchased!! I don't have alpha, but bravo seems more my cup of tea. The downer maker was a big selling point!


----------



## milesito (May 26, 2014)

Are we all going to sound like Daniel James?


----------



## korgscrew (May 26, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design- Introductory Price!!!*

With alpha, yes. With bravo its a lot more customisable!


----------



## Daniel James (May 29, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design - New Naked Demo*

Here is a new 100% Project Bravo only demo by Or Kribos....showing how far you can go with Project Bravo alone.

The Bravo Complex (100% Bravo)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F151741458&secret_url=false[/flash] 

-DJ


----------



## benmode (May 30, 2014)

Bloody ace, bloody ace. Ugh, I wish I didn't have to waste my money on silly things like wedding rings haha. Definitely gonna try this out someday though.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: HybridTwo Releases!!!: Project BRAVO - Modern Cinematic Sound Design - New Naked Demo*

Really awesome to let you all know that Project Bravo received a 9/10 from Computer Music Magazine.







-DJ


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Jun 30, 2014)

Well deserved imo!


----------

